# Spring, TX-Samoyed without a Tongue needs foster or adopter,please!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!...88886045.51431.192446297480961&type=1&theater

Poor Lucky is a beautiful Samoyed without a tongue, but he does just fine.
He needs a foster home or an adopter desperately. LUCKY had a foster lined up but one of the foster's dogs attacked a horse, so now he's lost his foster. If you can help Lucky, please contact this link-he is with Houston Eskimo Rescue and Samoyed Rescue if Texas!
Lucky DESERVES A BREAK!! They had to shave him because of all of the mats, but his beautiful coat will grow back!

*LUCKY UPDATE #2 : PLEASE HELP.
Although Lucky's health is improving, his SITUATION is worse. His Foster Home has backed out, and Lucky has NOWHERE to go!!
It appears that One of the fosters dogs attacked a horse, and they do not want to risk anything by adding another dog. 
WHEN WILL THIS SWEET BOY GET A BREAK????
If you know of a potential Foster Home or even a suitable Sanctuary, please contact Samoyed Rescue of Texas.*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=342584182467171&set=a.

211728788886045.51431.192446297480961&type=1&theater#!/photo.php?fbid=10150721862634931&set=a.10150721861369931.413553.115027224930&type=1&theater

This is Lucky, a 4-6 year old Samoyed who was recently rescued from a Texas shelter. He is a very special boy who is missing his tongue (from an accident or birth defect?), but seems to do okay without. He's clipped right now, but will soon be back to his full-coated glory - he's an exuberant sweetie, and sadly enough, has not had a good life at the hands of former owners OR rescuers. He could sure use some human help in making his life better than he remembers it!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, so sad!! I wish I were closer and could help this poor guy out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Valerie*

Valerie

Thanks for caring. Can you spread the word on him?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I will definitely try! He is adorable, such a sweet face!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Valerie*

Valerie

Thanks!! I feel so horrible Lucky is in boarding!:no::no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

IF everyone would just spread the word about Lucky- he really needs a foster/adopter, and it doesn't have to be in Texas!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there not a national samoyed rescue org?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Yes, there is one.
We have already contacted the Samoyed Rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

Please spread the word on Lucky!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wonderful news!*

Wonderful news for sweet Lucky!! A samoyed lover in Canada is adopting Lucky!
He should be there soon. Lucky will have two canine playmates!!


----------

